# Tactical Assault Gear



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

PFF,

Anyone interested in any gear from TAG. www.tacticalassaultgear.com. My dealer agreement just went through and I'm trying to figure out what to offer in what kind of patterns. Pricing should be below their web site pricing.

If you see something you like PM me so I can get some stock on hand. Looks like I'll be at the Milton Gun Show on 25 Feb.

Thanks to SCUBAPRO for the use of his table.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Nate
Little Jack's Guns


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It's kind of hard to sell tactical gear in a retail environment. There's so much gear, variations and it's a small market.

Personally, I think the follow would sell well: cobra riggers belts, chest rigs, source and Camelbak hydration gear and Benchmade 551 Griptillians. Anything else take orders.

Multicam would be the best color to sell in. It's the most mainstream cammo pattern among civilian tacticool fanboys.

I personally would like to find a multicam blouse and trouser set. I would also like to find a plate carrier and some plates. I'm probably going with the SKDTAC PIG, but I'm still open to ideas.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the insight Gravity.

Any Mil out there needing some duty gear?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Dixie, 

It will depend on which TAG you are utilizing. If you are using TAG out of Jacksonville, NC, they are not very reputable. The owner CJ does not come from a noteable operator history and is known as never being around and often a hothead in buisness. The gear they come out with is often direct copies of others.

If your dealing with T.A.G. out of california, their gear is cheap for a reason. It falls apart with minor usage in adverse conditions in austire envirnments. 

For sales, I agree with gravity. Camel backs are good sellers and everyone who played Xbox or no-friend-o loves to look like high-speed low-drag clowns. 
There is a new movie coming out with some real seal operators in it. I would reccomend you go see it. Guarentee anything they have on or utilize will become popular sellers. Just like movies that drove gun prices (dirty harry-44, leathal weapon-Berreta-9mm, etc) movies and video games are big driving forces in gear of that specific. 

TRP


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

It's the TAG out of San Diego. 

When I was stationed out there I talked to a few guys that had nothing but good things to say about TAG. One of their releasable vests was being issued to the spec war support personnel and the people said it was some good kit. That's one of the reasons I looked into carrying their stuff. Prior to that I had no experience with their gear. FWIW

I am not nor ever have been an "operator" (I have had the honor of carrying a few in the back of my helicopter on occassion) I don't want people to think I'm advertising myself as such.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Dixie,
> For sales, I agree with gravity. Camel backs are good sellers and everyone who played Xbox or no-friend-o loves to look like high-speed low-drag clowns.
> There is a new movie coming out with some real seal operators in it. I would reccomend you go see it. Guarentee anything they have on or utilize will become popular sellers. Just like movies that drove gun prices (dirty harry-44, leathal weapon-Berreta-9mm, etc) movies and video games are big driving forces in gear of that specific.
> 
> TRP


Act of Valor.






It almost looks like they are using TAG Banshee plate carriers. Albeit I think they were using the Eagle CIRAS.

I don't think that many gamers and movie goers will buy this stuff when they see the price tags. Furthermore, these things are not as simple to plan and operate as firearms.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Never thought you were coming out as an operator. And if they are giving them to their support guys, that should tell ya there. Support guys buy gear that looks sexy but not very functional or enduring. Used to be a saying, support guys have all the gear and T-shirts.
IDK, most people that see ninja gear will pay top dollar if they think thats what they need portrayed in movies. Esp, how many people bought a barrett thinking they will drill a quarter at 1000 yards, or did they buy it to look sexy? IMHO.

TRP


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

The support guys were being issued this gear. The endorsement was from a couple of prior active, newly reserve, SEALs saying that TAG was good kit. 

I hear you on going out and getting the latest marketed tacticool products though. It sounded like this phenomena was not restricted to support personnel only. There was reference to some indviduals as 'Blackhawk poster boy'.

I just wanted to clarify for anyone reading the thread about my association. Some assume or go high and right if they think your trying to sound cooler than you are.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

If you ever add more to your lineup I would like to see the following companies:

Tactical Tailor
Eagle Industries
Esstac

Also one thing I forgot to add that will sell well are gunbelts. Wally world belts are meant to just hold up pants not the 10lbs of weight that are loaded in my everyday carry. I recommend Wilderness belts, Ares Ranger belts or Boston Leather if you want a good value leather belt.

I'm just a civilian who enjoys studying and reviewing gear. I do use a lot of my stuff in civilian applications. I hate crappy junk that breaks quickly and has to be replaced often. One example that I've learned first hand is that most backpacks sold at Walmart, Academy and ect will not hold up to 25 plus pounds of books and other things while I hump all over UWF. To sum it all up there's many things in the tacticool realm that has civilian applications.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

We use some of TAG's gear, mostly pouches and things of that nature. I did use a chest rig that had a built in pouch for a camel back that I liked a lot and still have it but I do not use it any more. I have moved away from wearing chest rigs and just attach the pouches straight to the body armor now for multiple reasons. With that being said I have never had anything made by them fail me and I put it through its paces to say the least. It is the California TAG just in case you were wondering. The source bladders and Cobra belt like before mentioned are very good, I use both and will not buy anything else for belts and bladders.:thumbsup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Act of Valor.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPDZzoRiPgw
> 
> ...


Not trying to derail,but at 1:59 on the trailer the plate carrier the guys wareing look like this(Condor {QRC}),Also if the gamers knew how much these weigh with front,back,and side plates plus loaded out with full mags(pistol & rifle)+ other gear,well,this one is mine.I have no experince with TAG.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

must be a dangerous bathroom!


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

This group of freedom fighters didn't need the latest trendy tactical gear to resist the Russians.:no: I'm especially fond of Swayze's combat boots! That's the way I plan to roll if SHTF.:thumbup:


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got some Tactical Tailor gear that is well made. As Cobra mentioned, Cobra belts would probably sell well. I like the buckle on the Cobra belts. I have a Blackhawk riggers belt I have worn for years, but I have been looking at those Cobra belts.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input gentlemen. 

Is Swayze wearing Uggs? He was ahead of his time for fashion.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

706Z said:


> Not trying to derail,but at 1:59 on the trailer the plate carrier the guys wareing look like this(Condor {QRC}),Also if the gamers knew how much these weigh with front,back,and side plates plus loaded out with full mags(pistol & rifle)+ other gear,well,this one is mine.I have no experince with TAG.


I doubt Navy SEALs would wear Condor Tactical gear. It's not even Barry amendment compliant. Keep in mind this film stars active Navy SEALs at times.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

love it bama!!!!!:clapping:

Im with ya!


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I've got some guys at work requesting some TAG gear. If anyone on the forum would like something from TAG PM me with your request, I'll get you a price and put it on order for you.

Haven't ordered from these guys before so I don't know how long it will take to get here.

Let me know if you're interested. Would like to get the first order out early next week.


----------

